# Abandoned?



## NYCpidgie (Jul 6, 2015)

Hello everyone!

I've been watching a pair of feral pigeons nesting on my balcony for about a month or two now. They have just laid another clutch of eggs, but I haven't seen the male in a couple of days and suspect that the female has been sitting the nest by herself. Is there any way to know for sure and what (if anything) can I do to help her if this is the case?


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Well if male is never around and or you are SURE they are not taking shifts, (are they the same color bird) you can cande the eggs to see if fertile, if not u can toss them and block them from nesting on ur balcony. You would have to candle and take a pic of it while u candle so we can see if baby growing inside, would have for you to toss an egg with baby growing. So need to see it FIRST. Other option is to allow her to sit, and supply her with a ready source of food and water so she doesnt have to go far if they hatch.


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Yes if you can candle it's fine but if you can just follow the second option, it seems much better. Yesterday only I got an update over a thread in which poster supplied hen pigeon with food and water near her nest and she was able to raise babies by her own being single mother and now of 28 days and they have flown. Any idea when they laid this clutch? How many days back?


----------

